

MailChimp OAuth2 library for Django - kennethlove
https://github.com/kennethlove/Banana-Py

======
kennethlove
A little library I put together over the weekend for MailChimp's new OAuth2
offering. Lets your users authenticate against MailChimp and you get back
their credintials so you can create a user or whatever.

Super-simple but it works.

Demo app here: <https://github.com/kennethlove/Django-MailChimp-OAuth2>

------
jsdalton
I know what Mailchimp, Django and OAuth2 are, but I'm struggling to understand
the purpose of this library. Can you shed a bit of light on how or where this
might be used?

~~~
kennethlove
Sure. Say you're building an app that leverages MailChimp's platform for
sending emails. Someone that uses MailChimp could come sign up for your app
using their MailChimp account, which would be validated through this library
and the OAuth2 provider (MailChimp) and you'd know they were a real user and
you'd have API keys to make calls on their behalf.

So now they can use their account and your app and everything is hunky dory.

I know that's pretty general and all, but that's how you'd use it. MailChimp
is trying to move away from API keys and all that 'messy' authentication and
toward OAuth2.

~~~
ashconnor
Do many users sign up for MailChimp accounts? I thought they were a mass
mailer/newsletter company.

~~~
kennethlove
I can't really answer that since I don't work for MailChimp.

The OAuth2 service is aimed at people building apps for people that _use_
MailChimp, not people that subscribe to a mailing list hosted on MailChimp.

Like how you'd use Twitter's OAuth2 service to build apps for people that use
Twitter, not those that just read feeds.

